# new additions to our family



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well the wife and i have been patiently waiting for the arrival of out "permit to purchase" to arrive in the mail.

yesterday was our lucky day,they finally showed up

so today,being sick and all, the wife and i decided to go get us some new self protection itmes.

i have been wanting a SIG SAUER pistol for some time and have been doing research on them.

we have been to several of the local shops to look at them and try them on for proper hand fit etc.

we both really liked the P250 models.

she opted for one in 9mm, as it fit her hand better and she doesnt care for alot of felt recoil.

i myself like something with a little more gauranteed stopping power.

so i opted for one in .45 acp.

hers came with a laser sight in the box,mine did not.

but thats ok,i will add it later if i feel the need or want for it.

now we just need to get out to a range and puts some holes into paper.

and i just need to find an AR,if the stores ever get any in.

heres a pic of our new "babies"


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig's, you lucky devil you.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great looking guns!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice Sigs


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sorry no puppies in my house

but if you want to see pictures of my cute little(well not so little) cats i would be happy to post them


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice !! Liked the Sig's but just wasn't in my budget unfortunately. Have fun !


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gotta love shiny new guns lol. Im sure you'll love em, I've never been disappointed with sig.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Very true. You won't be disappointed, Sig' s will never let you down no matter the weather or conditions.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks guys,appreciate the nice words

ive heard sigs are extremely dependable,thats why we wanted them

doesnt hurt that they are made right here in the good ol USA either

and they make them for the special forces too,i.e. NAVY SEALS etc.

being the father of two sailors,that also helped with the decision


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

NICE!

But what in the world is a "permit to purchase" ?????


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

It's Minnesota so called "waiting period". Once you have it I think it's good for awhile. It's just for pistols as far as I know. But I haven't lived there in 7 years but still maintain residency there. Lots has changed since I left there.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ya its or waitng period,takes up to 21 days to get the permit,if you "qualify"

and we did,and its valid for a 1 year period

it allows us to be able to purchse handguns and "assault" style weapons,

in other words no permit no "AR" rifle or handguns

but on the other hand,with the permit i dont need to wait around for the stores to run a background check

just pick the weapon out that you want to buy,show them the permit and a valid state i.d.,fill out the paper work,pay them and leave with your new baby.

as the city/state have already run the background check and showed that you are a safe individual by allowing you to get a permit to purchase.

tomorrow i am off to all the local gunshops to see if any have any AR platform rifles in as of yet,or atleast find out when their trucks are coming in so i can be there when they show up and find out if they have any on board.

i was at cabelas the other day,they said they had a dozen come in the day before and they all sold sight unseen before they were even off the pallets and put into storage.

i would prefer to get a DPMS or SIG SAUER AR platform rifle,but at this time i might just take whatever i can find

i think i would even settle for a bushmaster(not by no means my favorite)

beggers cant be choosers these days


----------

